
Touchable taskbar - mathieupassenau
http://www.mathieupassenaud.fr/touch-task-bar/
======
gargravarr
Seems like exactly the use the Touch Bar on the current MacBook Pros could be
put to - the best I have so far seen for that is NyanCat...

